# What Factory Nissan Vehicle Has LSD For 94 D-21?



## Go69 (Apr 6, 2006)

Like the title says, I have a 94 D-21 with 3.0V6, 2WD, and automatic transmission. The truck is an SE and came with tiny little 14" tires. When it rains it spins that one tire mercilessly.. I tried to take it off-road one time on a hard packed trail and literally got stuck in a 3" deep mud puddle.. Embarrassing.

Anyway, wanted to know if you guys could tell me specifically which vehicles, and years, I could steal a 3rd member from so I can upgrade to LSD.

I called my local salvage yard and they told me that a 94 Nissan Pathfinder would interchange, and they had one in stock for $200.00.. If it will fit, I'll pick it up tomorrow and swap it. Also, are the P-finder carriers any good? 

If the P-finder carrier won't work, can you guys tell me which one would? I can set up differentials-gears, posi's, axle swaps, on most domestic cars but have no experience with the Nissans.

I've already done a search and found the thread on how to identify my axle code so I'll check that tag on the passenger side fenderwell under the hood and post back (if it is necessary).


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

chances are none, what I mean is you most likely have a H190 rear axle and the LSDs came in H233B axles found in pathfinders. look at your axle code on your door sticker.


----------



## Go69 (Apr 6, 2006)

Being that it is a V6 I thought it would have the H233B in it. I'll verify what is on the door tag and post back.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't tell you all of the vehicles that had the H233B LSD rear. I can look up specific model years, though, for application info. Your Hbody has a H233B differential as all V6 2WD Hbodies had in 94. If you have an open rear, then you have a non-heavy duty model with 3.90:1 gear ratio. The "heavy duty" model of that year came w/ an LSD H233B rear. The automatic had a 4.375:1 ratio while the manual trans came with a 4.625:1 ratio. The 2WD Pathfinder of that same year had the LSD H233B rear with a 4.375:1 ratio, unless it came with the optional P235/75 tire size, which came with a 4.625:1 ratio.


----------



## Go69 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. My truck is at the repair shop getting the distributor replaced right now so I can't check the code for the diff just yet.

My truck started losing all power while driving down the freeway.. It came to a point where it would just barely keep running and I was basically idling down the shoulder of the freeway. Got it towed to the repair shop and they said the distributor bushings wore out, and caused the distributor to stop working. the way it is supposed to. Anyway, it should be back on the road in the next day or so. 

So if I can confirm it has the H233B axle, does that mean that I can use the '94 Pathy 3rd member? Axle splines remain the same? Are all Pathy's LSD? I'd hate to buy the rear only to find out that it is an open diff just like mine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Speaking solely on the 94 model year, if you have a V6 in your truck, then you have an H233B rear and all 94 Pathfinders have an LSD H233B rear. The difference would be the gear ratio. According to ALLDATA, the axles are different part numbers for the LSD than the non-LSD. The non-LSD axles are the same for the non-LSD truck and Pathy, but the axles for the LSD-equipped truck and Pathys are different. Axle housing are different part numbers, as well, between the truck and the Pathy. The rear axle bearing is the same for both versions of the truck and non-LSD Pathy, but a different bearing part number is used for the Pathy LSD. This all said, auto salvage yards have interchange guides. Try looking for a complete rear for a 94 Hardbody 2WD w/ LSD (if they ask if it's the "heavy duty" version, say "yes"). Whether it's from a manual or auto trans shouldn't matter except the ratio's will be different---and both will be lower gear ration than what you currently have. You'll be going from a 3.9 to either a 4.3 or 4.6:1 ratio. Then the only decision you have to make is whether to just swap the diff and axles or the entire rear.


----------



## Go69 (Apr 6, 2006)

smj-appreciate all the good information. If I get the LSD carrier from the Pathy (which is a 1994!), can't I simply put my original gears on that carrier, and re-use my original pinion gear from my 3rd member that is in the truck now? I know how to set up gears so that is not a concern. I guess I just need to know that the bolt pattern between the 2 sets of ring & pinion will be the same. If so, I'm set! That way I can just swap the 3rd members out without having to replace the entire rear differential.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think so, but I'm not positive....or, leave them and get a little quicker off-the-line performance!


----------



## Go69 (Apr 6, 2006)

I CANNOT go numerically higher in gearing as the truck only gets 10-12 miles per gallon right now. Further, top speed on the truck is about 92MPH at 6300 RPM right now. Just trying to keep up with traffic in Houston at 75+ on most major freeways is a struggle for this truck. I can only imagine how much higher the engine would be revving with gears in the 4.56+ range. I just would not do it. I would rather go down to something sane like mid 3's for better highway mileage as that is where I do most of my driving. In fact, if I could find a ring & pinion set in the low to mid 3's, I'd do it now as part of the LSD swap.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I see your point. Are you running a 3-speed auto tranny?


----------



## Go69 (Apr 6, 2006)

No. My truck is equipped with the RE4R01A-4 speed automatic (with over-drive).


----------

